# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kevät 2015

## Bussipoika

Bussi kolaroi kolmen henkilöauton kanssa Turussa: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...os=ok-trm-uutk

----------


## tsv56

> Bussi kolaroi kolmen henkilöauton kanssa Turussa: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...os=ok-trm-uutk


"Puistokadun ja Ratapihankadun risteyksessä tapahtunut kolari ruuhkautti pahoin alkuillan liikennettä Turkuun päin perjantaina.
Kuusi henkilöä loukkaantui lievästi linja-auton ja kolmen henkilöauton risteyskolarissa. Kolari aiheutti pahoja ruuhkia Raisiosta Turkuun päin sekä sataman suunnasta keskustaan. Kadut olivat kokonaan suljettuja. Myös risteyksen liikennevalopylväs vaurioitui kolarissa.
Risteyksen liikennevalot ovat pois toiminnasta tiistaihin 13. tammikuuta saakka".

Oli Muurinen 139 IJB-725 (2009) Volvo 8700 LE.

----------


## 401

Olin Liedossa kuvailemassa ja ällä-ysillä tuli vastaan tällainen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/95365559@N02/15654795323/
Onko autosta lisätietoa? Kenen se on ja mikä on numero? Rekisterillä en löytänyt mitään.


Muita kuvia ja kameran testailua:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/95365559@N02/16087310760/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/95365559@N02/16272892891/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/95365559@N02/16274678505/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olin Liedossa kuvailemassa ja ällä-ysillä tuli vastaan tällainen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/95365559@N02/15654795323/
> Onko autosta lisätietoa? Kenen se on ja mikä on numero? Rekisterillä en löytänyt mitään.


Trafin mukaan Vesman Liikenteen. Rekisteröity tammikuun alussa.

Firman sivuilta löytyy kuvia kyseisestä autosta. http://www.vesma.fi/aikataulut.html

----------


## 401

Kiitoksia vastauksesta bussifriikille!

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholmin 77 osasi näyttää pysäkit matkallaan Pansiosta torille. Fontti on kapeampi kuin entinen ja tuntuu siltä, että pysäkin mentyä seuraavan nimi ilmestyy aiemmin kuin ennen. Pysäkillä seistessä näytössä luki linjan numero ja määränpää.

Taannoin (25.7.2013) raportoimani Borenpuiston pysäkin (nro 47) evakko on päättynyt ja tolppa on palautettu Linnankatu 35:n eteen.

----------


## 034

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyh...ANlnVdQ/videos
Käyttäjältä löytyy videoituna Liedon linjoja.

----------


## Karosa

V-S Bussipalveluiden #12 (Volvo 8900LE) ajoi rajusti ulos Kakskerrassa:
http://m.ts.fi/i/728865

----------


## bestcarrus

> V-S Bussipalveluiden #12 (Volvo 8900LE) ajoi rajusti ulos Kakskerrassa:
> http://m.ts.fi/i/728865


Korjataanko enään ollenkaan

----------


## 034

http://www.aamuset.fi/arkisto/20150218/index.html
Lehden sivulla 6 kerrotaan Littoisten joukkoliikenne yhteyksistä. Havainnollistin kartalta mitkä linjat tuolla nyt liikennöivät:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...0,23466376&z=8
Eli: 6,600,K1,K3,L1 ja L10

Lehdessä mainitaan myöskin uudesta linjasta. Jatketaanko Kakkosta Kohmosta vai uusi kirjainhirviö?

----------


## 034

> Paimion kaupunki haluaa mukaan Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteeseen.


http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/740411/...abussiyhteytta

----------


## J_J

> Korjataanko enään ollenkaan


Sen verran tuore pulkka kyseessä, että pitäisin suurena ihmeenä hylkyyn päätymistä. Pahemman näköisistä hylyistäkin on autoja tehty.

----------


## 034

Kulmakunta lehdessä 4.3. (http://issuu.com/iisi/docs/kk_2015c3f027404b) oli juttu Kohmon joukkoliikennekadusta ja muuta infoa Littoisten suunnan liikenteestä.

----------


## 034

> Seudullisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen toimivalta-alueen mahdollinen maantieteellinen laajeneminen tulevina vuosina


http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2015/0318004x/3217102.htm
Paimion lisäksi...



> Myös muut kunnat ovat osoittaneet alustavaa kiinnostusta Föliin liittymisestä.


Tarkoitetaanko esimerkiski Maskua?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tammelundin Liikenteellä numerolla 9 käytössä ollut kokovalkoinen "kevytrakenne"-Volvo 8900LE näkyy olevan nyt Länsilinjoilla Turun suunnan liikenteessä. Kuva

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Juu tossa se on näkynyt menevän, mutta käsitin, että olisi vaan VDL:n tilalla väliaikaisesti.

----------


## Karosa

> Tammelundin Liikenteellä numerolla 9 käytössä ollut kokovalkoinen "kevytrakenne"-Volvo 8900LE näkyy olevan nyt Länsilinjoilla Turun suunnan liikenteessä. Kuva


Eilen illalla se seisoi taas Kaivokselan Volvolla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jaa...kyllä se vielä tuli linjalla vastaan. Tarkka havainto Vanhalla Tampereentiellä Auraan päin 02.05 klo 14.28. Auton rek.kilven no. oli 195. Jotenkin epäsuhtaisen näköinen kori.

----------


## 034

Anderssonilla on ollut VS:sältä Kiitorikorilainen #9 linjalla 2. Kuin myös vastaan tuli Citywide samalla linjalla. En nähnyt kenen se oli.

----------

